# Un Tango Semplice



## Herr Direktor (Oct 18, 2009)

I finished writing a little tango for violin and piano with percussion and bass. As the title suggests, this is a simple tango in an easy key for violin but with some nasty passage work and double stops.

Enjoy!

HD


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Cute piece! I enjoyed it.


----------



## elp (May 6, 2009)

1: percussion in tango is considerated non-standar, and some people will considerate it wrong, and yours is too much salsa like
2: i cant listen very well the piano, 

after all is a very soft tango, very frendly, in somehow femenine

i like it


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree with everything elp stated. I think you need to do some serious research into the genre you're writing for before you revise this.

Other major considerations: You have idiophones much like the claves in the piece, but they aren't playing a correct clave pattern. They're playing only the first half of a clave pattern. you also lack a coherent, singable melody. I can hear melodic ideas, but they don't seem to flow, and they're not very memorable at all.


----------

